# Scott can you verify my nozzle choice?



## Fast VW (Sep 24, 2002)

I have a MKIII Jetta with a neuspeed supercharger with 2.4 pulley. Boost levels generally start at 5 psi at 2000rpm and climb to 8-9 psi at 6000rpm. I am using 30# fuel injectors with a C2 30# tune, 3bar FPR. Also I am injecting before the rotor group so a little more fluid is usually need.
I am running the Snow Performance Stage 2 kit off of MAF. I believe I should be using the 175ml nozzle with the 150psi pump preassure,
WHat are your thoughts?


_Modified by Fast VW at 10:43 PM 3-4-2010_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Scott can you verify my nozzle choice? (Fast VW)*

Hmmmm.... I suspect that a 175cc at 150psi would be a bit oversized. However, the next size down is 100cc and that isn't going to be enough (even at 220psi). So, I'd go with the 175cc and set the controller to max out at a pressure that exceeds what you expect. Thus, you'll only use a portion of the potential peak flow.
Does that make any sense?


----------



## Fast VW (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Scott can you verify my nozzle choice? ([email protected])*

Yes, I know exactly what you are saying. I was thinking the same thing inr egards to nozzle size (i.e. ideal size at 150psi would be say 145ml/min)
Thanks!


----------



## Fast VW (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Scott can you verify my nozzle choice? (Fast VW)*

How does changing the pump pressure affect the injection curve? If I was to turn the pump pressure down slightly, does it affect the output over the entire injection curve or just the max output.
Thanks.


----------

